# Wild Jesus of Nazareth someone has actually really tipped in app. After saying I'll tip in app.



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

After saying he'll tip in app. Faith in humanity restored again?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

What rating did you give him after he said that?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> After saying he'll tip in app. Faith in humanity restored again?
> 
> View attachment 618005


You sir are a LIAR!!!!
Photoshopped if I ever saw one..


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

spell check...lazy


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> spell check...lazy


After reading your post from time to time on here ,
I’ll just say I look forward to our crossing conversations in the future . Have a great day , this weekend will be crazy in our town .

I don’t look forward to the conversations because I agree with you on what you say on this forum ,
Really it’s because I disagree with you on almost everything you’ve ever written on this board 😁


----------

